# WHEN WILL THE FLOUNDER START MOVING BACK IN



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Just curious if any body had a Idea when the flatties will start moving back in from the winter? When is a good time to start looking? Any input would be nice!


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

I have been out twice and no flatties, i did see a bed last time in Santa Rosa sound a week ago. Based on this forum for the last couple years it should be April/May. Just a guess!!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

70 degree water temp


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

Well, I would have to say that a sure sign flounder are in, as well as everything else, is when bait starts showing up!!!

Deadeye


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

There are a couple of fishing websites I keep track of. When the trout fisherman report their first by catchflounder, I get ready to go.


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

Historacally (Easter weekend) kicks off the Spring run ~theSouthern larger Flounder not as affected by the cold,are 1st to return followed by the more plentifulsmaller Gulf flounder.

Opposite of the Fall run where the smallerGulf flounder migrate through the passes Sept/Oct then largerSouthern Flounder move out Nov/Dec

Dont forget they are here feeding all summer

So its just around the corner- Time to Sharpen those Giggs, rig some new lights and get to the ramp before me......dont worry i will leave you a few.....just a few.......maybe


----------



## buoy howdy (Jan 13, 2010)

My son caught one Monday morning (using live shrimp) underneath a small bridge (near the landing in Warrington, I don't know the name of that ramp, not from here) Let it go, 11".


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks!!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *jigmaster (3/9/2010)*Historacally (Easter weekend) kicks off the Spring run ~theNorthern larger Flounder not as affected by the cold,are 1st to return followed by the more plentifulsmaller Gulf flounder.
> 
> Opposite of the Fall run where the smallerGulf flounder migrate through the passes Sept/Oct then larger Northern Flounder move out Nov/Dec
> 
> ...


No such thing as a "Northern Flounder" in Florida. We do have Southern Flounder. 

We have alot of Northern Dumbshits down here though.


----------



## jonchristian (Mar 11, 2010)

LOL


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Death From Above (3/13/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *jigmaster (3/9/2010)*Historacally (Easter weekend) kicks off the Spring run ~theNorthern larger Flounder not as affected by the cold,are 1st to return followed by the more plentifulsmaller Gulf flounder.
> ...


:bowdown


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

Heard a couple reports from people yesterday that a few flounder have come up on Ft. Pickens in the last week.


----------

